# Quad Core Unterstützung?



## Zorn Gottes (2. Juni 2008)

hey ihr,

OK, das mit den Anforderungen wurde ja schon ausführlich diskutiert. Dabei hab ich viele Beiträge entdeckt, bei denen Vorschläge zu PC's gemacht wurden, bei denen WAR super laufen würde. Obwohl ich denke, dass kein neuer PC mit WAR nicht klarkommt, hab ich dennoch ne Frage, bevor ich mir mein Schmuckstück holen werde.

*Wird WAR überhaupt einen QuadCore unterstützen?* Ich meine Falls ja, dann hole ich mir auch einen Quadcore. Wenn nicht unterstützt es dann wenigstens/überhaupt einen dualCore? Die Grafik sieht meiner Meinung ja nicht so derbe gut aus wie bei Age of Conan. Deshalb war ich mir da jetzt nicht sicher.

lg


----------



## Larandera (2. Juni 2008)

Hättest du etwas gesucht,hättest du alle antworten gefunden.

Also,die Grafik die derzeit in den Beta videos ist,sind ohne beluchtung,ohne schatten,ohne iwelche großen lichteffekte.

Wenn das dazu kommt,wird War schon heftig aussehen und auch rechenliestung brauchen.

ich würde mir nen QuadCore holen

mach ich auch bevor WAR rauskommt^^ kostet ja net mehr viel einen sehr guten Pc mit QuadCore,guter Grafikkarte,8gb ram etc.

kommt man so auf die 700-900 euro.

muss man halt selber zusammenbauen^^


----------



## Kahadan (2. Juni 2008)

Ich denke schon, dass WAR einen multiCore unterstützt( sei es jetzt Quad oder Duo), der Rechner wird zwar nicht hundertprozentig ausgelastet sein, aber die WAR-Entwickler wären dumm, wenn sie ihr Spiel zum Release nicht auch für High-End Rechner spielbar machen würden.


----------



## Zorn Gottes (2. Juni 2008)

Ein Spiel, welches zwei Kerne unterstützt, unterstützt aber doch nicht automatisch auch vier Kerne - oder!? Überall hörte ich immer, dass es so wenige Spiele gibt, die vier Kerne nutzen. Da ist es schon fraglich, ob das Warhammer tut. Ich habe hierzu auch gegoogelt und auch bei buffed geschaut, aber nur alte Hardwareanforderungen gefunden.

@Larandera: Für 8 GB RAM brauchst du aber auch die Vista 64 Version. Mein Bruder hat sie jetzt mit 8 GB RAM. Ich denke nicht, dass er dadurch Vorteile hat. Und Ich weiß auch nicht, Ob Vista64 nicht mit weiteren Problemen verbunden ist. Die T-Online Software ist zum Beispiel nicht kompatibel mit dieser Version. Warhammer müsste aber laufen ^^


----------



## Ascían (2. Juni 2008)

Zorn schrieb:


> hey ihr,
> 
> OK, das mit den Anforderungen wurde ja schon ausführlich diskutiert. Dabei hab ich viele Beiträge entdeckt, bei denen Vorschläge zu PC's gemacht wurden, bei denen WAR super laufen würde. Obwohl ich denke, dass kein neuer PC mit WAR nicht klarkommt, hab ich dennoch ne Frage, bevor ich mir mein Schmuckstück holen werde.
> 
> ...



Welches Spiel unterstützt denn derzeit QuadCore? Soweit ich informiert bin, ist es ja grade das Problem der fehlenden Unterstützung bei fast allen Anwendungen, intensivste Grafiker-Programme mal ausgenommen, was den Kauf eines QuadCore so sinnfrei macht.


----------



## Skymarshal001 (2. Juni 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> Hättest du etwas gesucht,hättest du alle antworten gefunden.
> 
> Also,die Grafik die derzeit in den Beta videos ist,sind ohne beluchtung,ohne schatten,ohne iwelche großen lichteffekte.
> 
> ...



Eibn DuelCore reicht völlig aus, den selbst der wird nur bei sehr wenigen Games z.Zt. angesprochen ein QuadCore macht keinen Sinn der Zeit es sei den du holst dir ein ganz neuen Rechner und hast dei Wahl dann würde ich schon dazu tendieren, den so haste für die Zukunft ausgesorgt. W.A.R kommt auch sehr gut ohne Quad und Duel Core zurecht wobei man sagen  muss das Duel Core mitlerweile Standart ist bei neuen Rechnern. Unter strich muss man wie hier schon gesagt wurde man sleber schauen was man haben möchte und es nicht nur von einem MMO abhänig machen was man sich holt.


----------



## Zorn Gottes (2. Juni 2008)

gut, das wollte ich wissen.

Ich hatte nur keinen Überblick darüber, ob man (auch generell) einen Quad überhaupt benötigt, wenn man mit seinem Rechner höchstens ein bissi chatten möchte und halt zocken. Die nächste Zeit wird das bei mir nun halt mal WAR sein und da dachte ich mir, dass ich hier mal Frage. Wenn vier Kerne aber nicht unterstützt werden, hole ich mir doch lieber nochmal einen schnellen DualCore, 3 Gig. RAM und ne 9800GTX :-)

thx


----------



## MadSquare (2. Juni 2008)

Ich werde mir aufjedenfall nen Quadcore kaufen, denn ich gehör nicht zu den Menschen die es gern haben, alle paar Monate neue Hardware zu kaufen.


----------



## Sin (2. Juni 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> Ich werde mir aufjedenfall nen Quadcore kaufen, denn ich gehör nicht zu den Menschen die es gern haben, alle paar Monate neue Hardware zu kaufen.



Also: Schön zu sehen, dass er sich wenigstens die Mühe gemacht hat n paar Threads durchzulesen.
Eine Dualcore unterstützung wird mit Sicherheit geben, von einer Quadcore gehe ich eher nicht aus.

Die Liste der Spiele die überhaupt 4 Kern unterstützung haben ist sehr sehr gering.
Meiner Meinung nach lohnt eine 4Kern CPU momentan überhaupt nicht, warte lieber bis es einen guten Support seitens der Entwickler gibt, und die Teile auch endlich mal billiger werden, bzw hol dir jetzt nen Intel aus der 8x000 reihe, damit bist du momentan sehr gut bedient dank dem 6mb lvl 2 cache.


----------



## Sagardo (2. Juni 2008)

Ich denke auch das die Quadcore beim zocken keine Vorteile den 8x00 von Intel haben, eher im gegenteil.(im moment)
ich werde mir vor WAR auch noch einen Dual Core 8x00 kaufen, da kann man im moment nicht viel falsch machen.
Der 8200 kostet im moment ca.150 Euro, dazu noch eine 8800GTS für 150 und 2GB Ram (wenn man XP hat) oder 4GB Ram (wenn man Vista 64 hat) und schon kann es los gehen. Kleiner "Tipp" noch eine 2. Festplatte ist bei MMO's immer gut , denn dann hat man nicht das Problem, dass Systemdateien , Auslagerung und die risiege Menge an Texturen über eine Festplatte rödeln müssen .
Also eine Festplatte für System und Auslagerung und eine andere für das MMO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Anm. nein ich meine zwei echte Festplatten und keine Partitionen.


----------



## AuRoRa_WAR (2. Juni 2008)

Hiho, mal vom Thema abweichend möchte ich dich, Zorn Gottes, davor warnen und dir davon abraten eine 9800 GTX zu kaufen, hatte sie selber kurze Zeit.
Die Erste war defekt, jedenfalls habe ich sie austauschen lassen der Shop hat 2 !!! wochen warten müssen bis nvidia überhaupt bestätigt hat, dass sie die Karte erhalten haben. 3 Wochen später hatte ich sie dann wieder, baue sie ordnungsgemäß ein, das gleiche sie funktioniert nicht und das System kann nicht gestartet werden. Laut Händler liegt das nicht an einem falsch konfigurierten System sondern an der Grafikkarte. War einer der ersten der sie bei denen gekauft hat das war 2 Tage nach dem sie rausgekommen ist ist und sie hatten selber noch keine Erfahrung damit aber sie werden sie nicht mehr empfehlen.
Vlt gibts ja mittlerweile ne überarbeitete Version aber falls nicht, spaar dir den Ärger ^^

mfg


----------



## DreiHaare (2. Juni 2008)

Zorn schrieb:


> Ein Spiel, welches zwei Kerne unterstützt, unterstützt aber doch nicht automatisch auch vier Kerne - oder!? Überall hörte ich immer, dass es so wenige Spiele gibt, die vier Kerne nutzen. Da ist es schon fraglich, ob das Warhammer tut. Ich habe hierzu auch gegoogelt und auch bei buffed geschaut, aber nur alte Hardwareanforderungen gefunden.
> 
> @Larandera: Für 8 GB RAM brauchst du aber auch die Vista 64 Version. Mein Bruder hat sie jetzt mit 8 GB RAM. Ich denke nicht, dass er dadurch Vorteile hat. Und Ich weiß auch nicht, Ob Vista64 nicht mit weiteren Problemen verbunden ist. Die T-Online Software ist zum Beispiel nicht kompatibel mit dieser Version. Warhammer müsste aber laufen ^^



Schon für 4GB brauchst du eigentlich je nach Rechner ein 64 Bit Betriebssystem.
Und dann musst du, um 8GB RAM verbauen zu wollen, auch genau auf das Board und die Spezifikationen schauen, ob du dort überhaupt 8 verbauen kannst. Viele Boards sind mit vielen 2X2GB-Riegeln schon überfordert.
Außerdem wird jeder Anwendung doch sowieso unter Windows nur 2GB zugewiesen.

Es muss doch auch Sinn machen, was man im Rechner verbaut.


----------



## Aldaric87 (2. Juni 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Schon für 4GB brauchst du eigentlich je nach Rechner ein 64 Bit Betriebssystem.
> Und dann musst du, um 8GB RAM verbauen zu wollen, auch genau auf das Board und die Spezifikationen schauen, ob du dort überhaupt 8 verbauen kannst. Viele Boards sind mit vielen 2X2GB-Riegeln schon überfordert.
> Außerdem wird jeder Anwendung doch sowieso unter Windows nur 2GB zugewiesen.
> 
> Es muss doch auch Sinn machen, was man im Rechner verbaut.



Sehr schön gesprochen.

Hab mir vor 2 Monaten nen Intel Dual Core E6750 gekauft, da dieser sehr leicht zu takten ist. Standard 2,66 gHZ -> ohne großen Aufwand auf 3,3 gHZ.

Dazu ne 8800 GT + 2 GB Ram und ne schicke Festplatte und du hast nen wunderbaren PC für Warhammer Online! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaadoon (2. Juni 2008)

8GB Ram lohnen sich im Moment überhaupt nicht. Da bis auf Renderanwendungen sehr wenige (um genau zu sein keine) Spiele diese 8GB entfernt brauchen.

Wenn du einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellst, würde ich dir zu 4GB Speicher raten (2x 2GB im DC) und, auch wenn einige hier anderer Meinung sind, zu einer Quadcore CPU.
In den heutigen Benchmarks liegen sie zwar knapp hinter ihren Brüdern mit 2 Herzen, da Spiele heute eher noch auf 1 Kern bzw 2 ausgelegt sind.

Spätestens gegen Ende dieses Jahres oder Anfang nächsten Jahres werden allerdings Spiele erscheinen, die von mehr Kernen profitieren - WAR wird bei Release 2 Kerne-optimiert sein. Mit einem Quadcore wird die Leistung auf Grund der etwas niedrigen Taktfrequenz ein wenig geringer ausfallen, aber gerade bei langlebigen Spielen wie MMOs die laufend mit neuem Content versorgt werden, werden immer wieder State of the Art optimiert - WoW z.B. bekam den DualCore Support auch per Patch nachgereicht. 
Unter dem Strich kann man sagen:
Ein guter Dualcore hat heute sehr hohe Leistung mit mittlerer Zukunftssicherheit
Ein guter Quadcore hat heute hohe Leistungen bei sehr guter Zukunftssicherheit.

RAM lässt sich im Verlgeich zu Prozessoren schnell und vorallem billiger erweitern. Allerdings solltest du beim Mainboard darauf achten, dass es 8GB Arbeitsspeicher unterstützt.
Und du solltest ein 64Bit Betriebssystem nehmen.

Von Edit soll ich bestellen: Wenn du genug Geld dafür locker hast, versteht sich. Ansonsten ist das was Aldaric87 geschrieben hat, ein guter Spiele PC für den Moment.


----------



## DreiHaare (2. Juni 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Sehr schön gesprochen.
> 
> Hab mir vor 2 Monaten nen Intel Dual Core E6750 gekauft, da dieser sehr leicht zu takten ist. Standard 2,66 gHZ -> ohne großen Aufwand auf 3,3 gHZ.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch mal eine vernünftige Zusammenstellung. Da ist nichts zu viel, nichts zu wenig. Die 8800GT ist sowieso für mich momentan das Maximum, da die 9600´er noch viel zu instabil ist. Zusammen mit fixen 2GB RAM hat man nicht besonders viel ausgegeben und ist mit dem Rechner auch noch beim Spielen glücklich.


----------



## DreiHaare (2. Juni 2008)

Shaadoon schrieb:


> 8GB Ram lohnen sich im Moment überhaupt nicht. Da bis auf Renderanwendungen sehr wenige (um genau zu sein keine) Spiele diese 8GB entfernt brauchen.
> 
> Wenn du einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellst, würde ich dir zu 4GB Speicher raten (2x 2GB im DC) und, auch wenn einige hier anderer Meinung sind, zu einer Quadcore CPU.
> In den heutigen Benchmarks liegen sie zwar knapp hinter ihren Brüdern mit 2 Herzen, da Spiele heute eher noch auf 1 Kern bzw 2 ausgelegt sind.
> ...



Warum also jetzt einen Quad kaufen, wenn er bis Ende des Jahres noch gewaltig im Preis fallen wird?


----------



## Shaadoon (2. Juni 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Warum also jetzt einen Quad kaufen, wenn er bis Ende des Jahres noch gewaltig im Preis fallen wird?



Wenn du dir jetzt einen guten DualCore kaufst und am Ende des Jahres einen guten Quad bist du pi mal Daumen bei dem Preis, den du jetzt für einen guten Quad zahlst.


----------



## DreiHaare (2. Juni 2008)

Shaadoon schrieb:


> Wenn du dir jetzt einen guten DualCore kaufst und am Ende des Jahres einen guten Quad bist du pi mal Daumen bei dem Preis, den du jetzt für einen guten Quad zahlst.



Also jetzt nichts kaufen und erst Ende des Jahres einen Quad.
Er will doch eh WAR zocken und das wird wohl erst gegen Ende des Jahres erscheinen.
Darum warten und die Preise purzeln lassen...auch wegen der dann günstigeren Grafikkarte.


----------



## Sin (2. Juni 2008)

Ich würd mir auch gegen ende des Jahres keine Quad kaufen, das währe rausgeschmissenes Geld, das lohnt sich frühestens 2-3 Quartal 09.

Zu dem Ram Problem: 8 GB sind teilweise momentan sogar langsamer als 4GB. Ein Gutes Mainboard währe bei nem 8x000er Prozessor n P35 von Gigabyte.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Juni 2008)

Woher habt ihr eigentlich die Infos, daß bei den Quads die Preise bis Ende des Jahres fallen sollen? Ein 9450 Yorkfield kostet immo ca. 260 Euro. Wenn er sich jetzt einen Dualcore kauft für sagen wir mal 150 Euro und gegen Ende des Jahres einen 9450 Quad, dann müsste dieser 110 Euro kosten um keinen Verlust zu machen.
Was für eine Logik soll das bitte sein. Mal ganz ehrlich, ihr glaubt doch selber nicht, daß das zutreffen wird. Wahrscheinlich wird gegen Ende des Jahres der Nehalem kommen und so wie die Dinge stehen, erst die High-End Modelle gelauncht. Wurde zumindest von Intel so angepriesen. Wenn es gut läuft und nur dann, werdet ihr am Ende des Jahres den 9450 Quad für ca. 200 Euro bekommen. Dann hätte er mit dem Vorhaben sich jetzt einen Dual für 150 Euro und am Jahresende den Quad also insgesamt 350 Euro verbraten.

Und noch zu der Frage von weiter oben, ob Spiele, welche einen Dual unterstützen auch automatisch einen Quad unterstützen. In meiner Eigenschaft als Programmierer kann ich sagen: Nein, daß tun sie nicht. Du musst die Anwendungen explizit in Threads aufteilen, um eine Unterstützung zu gewährleisten. Bei einem Quad wären das dann halt 4 Threads. Ein enormer zusätzlicher Aufwand, denn irgendwann musst du die Daten auch mal wieder zusammenführen. Und das kann zuweilen richtig kompliziert werden.


----------



## Sin (2. Juni 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Woher habt ihr eigentlich die Infos, daß bei den Quads die Preise bis Ende des Jahres fallen sollen? Ein 9450 Yorkfield kostet immo ca. 260 Euro. Wenn er sich jetzt einen Dualcore kauft für sagen wir mal 150 Euro und gegen Ende des Jahres einen 9450 Quad, dann müsste dieser 110 Euro kosten um keinen Verlust zu machen.
> Was für eine Logik soll das bitte sein. Mal ganz ehrlich, ihr glaubt doch selber nicht, daß das zutreffen wird. Wahrscheinlich wird gegen Ende des Jahres der Nehalem kommen und so wie die Dinge stehen, erst die High-End Modelle gelauncht. Wurde zumindest von Intel so angepriesen. Wenn es gut läuft und nur dann, werdet ihr am Ende des Jahres den 9450 Quad für ca. 200 Euro bekommen. Dann hätte er mit dem Vorhaben sich jetzt einen Dual für 150 Euro und am Jahresende den Quad also insgesamt 350 Euro verbraten.
> 
> Und noch zu der Frage von weiter oben, ob Spiele, welche einen Dual unterstützen auch automatisch einen Quad unterstützen. In meiner Eigenschaft als Programmierer kann ich sagen: Nein, daß tun sie nicht. Du musst die Anwendungen explizit in Threads aufteilen, um eine Unterstützung zu gewährleisten. Bei einem Quad wären das dann halt 4 Threads. Ein enormer zusätzlicher Aufwand, denn irgendwann musst du die Daten auch mal wieder zusammenführen. Und das kann zuweilen richtig kompliziert werden.



Hmm habe nie behauptet dass die Preise sinken. Selbst wenn n neuer Kern auf den Markt kommt, bleibt der Vorgänger noch ne lange Zeit zum selben Preis auf dem Markt, erst gegen ende des Bestandes wird der Preis sinken.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Juni 2008)

Muss jetzt auch nicht unbedingt auf dich bezogen gewesen sein. Hab das ganze halt kurz überflogen und mehrmals den Satz "warte bis die Preise purzeln" gelesen. Aber in nächster Zeit purzelt da meiner Ansicht nach erstmal garnichts oder zumindest nicht viel.

Wenn man das Geld hat und auch ein bisschen Ahnung vom übertakten würd ich persönlich nen Quad nehmen. Ausser man will wirklich nur War zocken. Denn bei der angestaubten Grafik wird es keinen Quadcore brauchen. Ja ich weiß, es ist noch Beta und es kommen noch einige Effekte dazu. Fett macht es den Braten aber auch nicht mehr. Die Grafik ist und bleibt obere Druchschnitt und nicht mehr. Deswegen kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, daß die Entwickler eine Unterstützung für Quads vorsehen. Ist natürlich nur geraten, wissen kann ich es auch nicht. Aber wie schon gesagt, es stellt einfach einen erheblichen Aufwand dar, Anwendungen auf zig Threads aufzuteilen.


----------



## Ascían (2. Juni 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Warum also jetzt einen Quad kaufen, wenn er bis Ende des Jahres noch gewaltig im Preis fallen wird?



Ich würde mir eben keinen QuadCore holen, da sie momentan noch hinter der LEistung eines guten DualCore zurückliegen und teurer sind. Auch was die Zukunftssicherheit angeht bin ich mir da unsicher, da bereits die ersten OctoCore in den Startlöchern stehen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (2. Juni 2008)

Zu meinem System mit dem E6750 muss man sagen, dass ich Student bin, ich mir dieses System zusammengestellt habe auch aus Kostengründen, dass alles hatte mich 550 &#8364; vor 2 Monaten gekostet. Der PC reicht locker bis mitte/ende nächsten Jahres für mich. Dann wird wieder Geld zusammengekratzt *g*

Also hab auch mit der Kiste keine Probs in AoC. 

@ Shadoon. Jep leider nur für den Moment. Momentan ist die Kiste natürlich riesig...wie es in nem Jahr ausschaut, wird man sehen. Wäre ich kein Student, wäre mein PC wohl eher so wie in deinen Ausmaßen beschrieben ausgefallen.  =)


Achja

Edit: Man muss natürlich sagen, dass es vor 2 Monaten bei meinem System, keinen besseren Preis/Leistungs CPU gab, als den E6750... weshalb ich mir ihn auch gekauft habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (2. Juni 2008)

Ich würde einen 8200 oder 8400 Dual Core kaufen. Ob die Unterstützung der Quadcore kommt und ob sie so viel bringt ist einfach ungewiss und rechtfertigt den Mehrkostenaufwandt nicht, aber jeder muss das für sich selber wissen.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Juni 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ich würde mir eben keinen QuadCore holen, da sie momentan noch hinter der LEistung eines guten DualCore zurückliegen und teurer sind. Auch was die Zukunftssicherheit angeht bin ich mir da unsicher, da bereits die ersten OctoCore in den Startlöchern stehen.




Ein Quad hinkt kaum hinter einem Dualcore her. Vorausgesetzt du entscheidest dich für den richtigen! Ein 9450 Quad z.b. taktet mit 2,67 Ghz. Nenne mir bitte ein aktuelles Spiel, welches hier durch die CPU limitieren würde. Es limitiert fast immer die Grafikkarte bei aktuellen Spielen. Und jetzt auf einen Achtkern zu warten, wenn es bisher kaum Spiele gibt, die einen Quad auch nur ansatzweise auslasten halte ich für völlig sinnfrei. Der Achtkern Nehalem wird auch erstmal jenseits der 1000 Euro kosten. Meiner Meinung nach wird ein 9450er Quad, vorrausgesetzt man hat ein bisschen Ahnung und kann auch übertakten ohne Probleme 
4 Jahre reichen. Ein Dualcore, den kannst du Ende nächstes Jahr spätestens austauschen, wenn du sämtliche Spiele in voller Pracht genießen willst.
Ich habe mir damals zu Release des Conroes einen 6600er gekauft und habe ihn heute bereits seit knapp 2 Jahren. Damals war es ein guter Kauf, auch wenn kaum ein Spiel zwei Kerne nutzte. Nun taktet er auf 3 Ghz und ich werde ihn immer noch locker 1 Jahr nutzen können. Aber die Zukunft gehört den Multis. Wer das Geld hat und sich jetzt einen Quad kauft liegt definitiv auf der sicheren Seite. 6600er ist für 150 Euro zu haben. Ein 9450er wie gesagt ca. 260 Euro. Ist auch nicht die Welt!


----------



## Larandera (2. Juni 2008)

zu meinem post mit 8GB ram.
Ich sagte nie das der PC alle 8GB nutzt,sondern man hat 8Gb für wenig geld.

darum ist es egal ob du nun einen XP hast der halt ein max von ~3.45 GB ram hat]?] oder vista.

ich meinte nur,ich werd mir auch mit einem Xp 8gb holen^^

ich****auf vista^^


----------



## DreiHaare (2. Juni 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Ein Quad hinkt kaum hinter einem Dualcore her. Vorausgesetzt du entscheidest dich für den richtigen! Ein 9450 Quad z.b. taktet mit 2,67 Ghz. Nenne mir bitte ein aktuelles Spiel, welches hier durch die CPU limitieren würde. Es limitiert fast immer die Grafikkarte bei aktuellen Spielen. Und jetzt auf einen Achtkern zu warten, wenn es bisher kaum Spiele gibt, die einen Quad auch nur ansatzweise auslasten halte ich für völlig sinnfrei. Der Achtkern Nehalem wird auch erstmal jenseits der 1000 Euro kosten. Meiner Meinung nach wird ein 9450er Quad, vorrausgesetzt man hat ein bisschen Ahnung und kann auch übertakten ohne Probleme
> 4 Jahre reichen. Ein Dualcore, den kannst du Ende nächstes Jahr spätestens austauschen, wenn du sämtliche Spiele in voller Pracht genießen willst.
> Ich habe mir damals zu Release des Conroes einen 6600er gekauft und habe ihn heute bereits seit knapp 2 Jahren. Damals war es ein guter Kauf, auch wenn kaum ein Spiel zwei Kerne nutzte. Nun taktet er auf 3 Ghz und ich werde ihn immer noch locker 1 Jahr nutzen können. Aber die Zukunft gehört den Multis. Wer das Geld hat und sich jetzt einen Quad kauft liegt definitiv auf der sicheren Seite. 6600er ist für 150 Euro zu haben. Ein 9450er wie gesagt ca. 260 Euro. Ist auch nicht die Welt!



So ein Quatsch...es gibt momentan nicht ein einziges Spiel, das einen Quad unterstützt. Warum jetzt etwas kaufen, von dem man nicht weiß wo die Entwicklung hingeht?
Das erinnert mich doch sehr an die Bildplatte, die nie etwas wurde...ein Kollege von mir musste sie damals auch haben und hat sich für teures Geld ein Abspielgerät und Filme gekauft. Oder denken wir doch mal an die Mini-Disc, die sich nie durchsetzen konnte. Kaufen kann man alles, ob man es braucht ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## DreiHaare (2. Juni 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> zu meinem post mit 8GB ram.
> Ich sagte nie das der PC alle 8GB nutzt,sondern man hat 8Gb für wenig geld.
> 
> darum ist es egal ob du nun einen XP hast der halt ein max von ~3.45 GB ram hat]?] oder vista.
> ...



Dein Post macht Sinn. Ich gewinne im Lotto und kaufe mir einen Ferrari...Führerschein habe ich natürlich nicht. Und dann heirate ich Miss Germany...aber ich fasse sie nie an, ich will sie ja nur ansehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larandera (2. Juni 2008)

naja,QuadCore wird sich durchsetzen, da man nicht ewig auf dualcore herumgurcksen kann.

schätze in 1-2 jahren ist QuadCore überall dabei.

er wird zwar nun auch nicht ausgelastet,aber eig egal ob man nun einen DualCore oder QuadCore hat,da es für jedes Spiel reicht^^.(Anderen PC-Teile natürlich nun nicht mitinbegriffen^^)


----------



## Larandera (2. Juni 2008)

naja 3 Harre,ich hab die 8Gb sagen wir mal,werde sie sicher aber iwan bentuzen,und bis dahin lauft der pc dann halt mti Max gb die er nutzen kann.

da spar ich mir zwar kein geld,aber brauch auch net nochma einkaufen gehn xD


----------



## Sagardo (2. Juni 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Ein Quad hinkt kaum hinter einem Dualcore her. Vorausgesetzt du entscheidest dich für den richtigen! Ein 9450 Quad z.b. taktet mit 2,67 Ghz. Nenne mir bitte ein aktuelles Spiel, welches hier durch die CPU limitieren würde. Es limitiert fast immer die Grafikkarte bei aktuellen Spielen. Und jetzt auf einen Achtkern zu warten, wenn es bisher kaum Spiele gibt, die einen Quad auch nur ansatzweise auslasten halte ich für völlig sinnfrei. Der Achtkern Nehalem wird auch erstmal jenseits der 1000 Euro kosten. Meiner Meinung nach wird ein 9450er Quad, vorrausgesetzt man hat ein bisschen Ahnung und kann auch übertakten ohne Probleme
> 4 Jahre reichen. Ein Dualcore, den kannst du Ende nächstes Jahr spätestens austauschen, wenn du sämtliche Spiele in voller Pracht genießen willst.
> Ich habe mir damals zu Release des Conroes einen 6600er gekauft und habe ihn heute bereits seit knapp 2 Jahren. Damals war es ein guter Kauf, auch wenn kaum ein Spiel zwei Kerne nutzte. Nun taktet er auf 3 Ghz und ich werde ihn immer noch locker 1 Jahr nutzen können. Aber die Zukunft gehört den Multis. Wer das Geld hat und sich jetzt einen Quad kauft liegt definitiv auf der sicheren Seite. 6600er ist für 150 Euro zu haben. Ein 9450er wie gesagt ca. 260 Euro. Ist auch nicht die Welt!




ein Quadcore 9450 taktet mit 2,67 GHZ und kostet 260 Euro 
eine Support von Spieleherstellern ist fraglich 
ein Dualcore 8500 taktet mit 3,17GHZ und kostet 200 Euro 
ein Support von Spieleherstellern ist faktisch schon fast standart 


[Edit] ein  Dualcore 8400 taktet mit 3GHZ und kostet sogar nur 140 Euro.
für welchen würden sie sich entscheiden ? *gg


----------



## Klos1 (2. Juni 2008)

Für den Quad natürlich! Weil dir die 2.67 Ghz völlig reichen. Und das eine Unterstützung eines Quads seitens der Spielehersteller fraglich ist, kann nur von jemanden kommen, der absolut keine Ahnung von der Materie hat. Was glaubst du, wie hoch die zukünftigen CPU's noch getaktet werden können. Träumst du von einer CPU mit 10 Ghz? Bei den Fertigungsstrukturen geht es langsam aber sicher dem Ende zu, feinere Strukturen sind immer schwerer realisierbar. Der Grund warum die Tendenz zu den Multis geht, denn irgendwo muss die Leistung herkommen. Es gibt jetzt schon Spiele wie Crysis z.b. welche bereits 13% schneller laufen mit einem Quad. Also bevor du hier Müll verbreitest, belies dich erstmal. Die Entwickler von Farcry 2 haben volle Unterstützung von Quads angekündigt. Für höchste Detailstufe sogar unabdingbar. Release angeblich noch dieses Jahr!!! Im Laufe des nächsten Jahres werden einige Spiele kommen, die einen Quad unterstützen. Also bevor du hier Quatsch von dir gibst, belies dich erstmal und dann reden wir weiter.

Das gilt im übrigen auch für dich Zweihaar. Kein einziges Spiel wie? Einfach mal rauslabern, aber keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Sin (2. Juni 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Für den Quad natürlich! Weil dir die 2.67 Ghz völlig reichen. Und das eine Unterstützung eines Quads seitens der Spielehersteller fraglich ist, kann nur von jemanden kommen, der absolut keine Ahnung von der Materie hat. Was glaubst du, wie hoch die zukünftigen CPU's noch getaktet werden können. Träumst du von einer CPU mit 10 Ghz? Bei den Fertigungsstrukturen geht es langsam aber sicher dem Ende zu, feinere Strukturen sind immer schwerer realisierbar. Der Grund warum die Tendenz zu den Multis geht, denn irgendwo muss die Leistung herkommen. Es gibt jetzt schon Spiele wie Crysis z.b. welche bereits 13% schneller laufen mit einem Quad. Also bevor du hier Müll verbreitest, belies dich erstmal. Die Entwickler von Farcry 2 haben volle Unterstützung von Quads angekündigt. Für höchste Detailstufe sogar unabdingbar. Release angeblich noch dieses Jahr!!! Im Laufe des nächsten Jahres werden einige Spiele kommen, die einen Quad unterstützen. Also bevor du hier Quatsch von dir gibst, belies dich erstmal und dann reden wir weiter.
> 
> Das gilt im übrigen auch für dich Zweihaar. Kein einziges Spiel wie? Einfach mal rauslabern, aber keine Ahnung haben.



Mag zwar komisch klingen dass es gerade von mir kommt, aber: Immer mit der Ruhe. Jeder hat da seine eigene Meinung. 
Ich persönlich bin z.B. einfach der Meinung, dass ein Quad gegenüber dem 8x000er vom Preisleistungsverhältnis hinterher hinkt.
die ~10% von Crysis kommen nicht von den 4 Kernen, weil die das Programm momentan definitiv nicht unterstützt.

Das ganze läuft hier irgendwie auf ein Core2Duo Core2Quad Fanboy duell aus.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Mag zwar komisch klingen dass es gerade von mir kommt, aber: Immer mit der Ruhe. Jeder hat da seine eigene Meinung.
> Ich persönlich bin z.B. einfach der Meinung, dass ein Quad gegenüber dem 8x000er vom Preisleistungsverhältnis hinterher hinkt.
> die ~10% von Crysis kommen nicht von den 4 Kernen, weil die das Programm momentan definitiv nicht unterstützt.
> 
> Das ganze läuft hier irgendwie auf ein Core2Duo Core2Quad Fanboy duell aus.



Was hat das mit QuadFanboy-Blödsinn zu tun. Wie kann man bitte Fan eines Quads sein? Crysis unterstützt Quad. Lies es nach! PC-Games und Gamestar! 13%!
Oder möchtest du behaupten, du weißt es besser wie jene, die damit ihr Geld verdienen und sich tagtäglich damit auseinandersetzen? Und da sagst du: "Es unterstützt es definitiv nicht!". Du behauptest was sicher zu wissen obwohl es einfach eine Falschaussage ist. Eben genau wie die Aussage von Zweihaar! Nur deswegen rege ich mich auf. Wenn ich etwas nicht weiß, dann muss ich einfach still sein und mich dem Thema enthalten. Das hat nichts mit Fanboy zu tun. Hier werden Falschaussagen getätigt und sowas nervt ganz einfach.


----------



## Ascían (2. Juni 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Was hat das mit QuadFanboy-Blödsinn zu tun. Wie kann man bitte Fan eines Quads sein? Crysis unterstützt Quad. Lies es nach! PC-Games und Gamestar! 13%!
> Oder möchtest du behaupten, du weißt es besser wie jene, die damit ihr Geld verdienen und sich tagtäglich damit auseinandersetzen? Und da sagst du: "Es unterstützt es definitiv nicht!". Du behauptest was sicher zu wissen obwohl es einfach eine Falschaussage ist. Eben genau wie die Aussage von Zweihaar! Nur deswegen rege ich mich auf. Wenn ich etwas nicht weiß, dann muss ich einfach still sein und mich dem Thema enthalten. Das hat nichts mit Fanboy zu tun. Hier werden Falschaussagen getätigt und sowas nervt ganz einfach.



Vielleicht mag das für Crysis zutreffen (oder auch nicht, beide Magazine sind nicht unabhängig), aber generell haben deine Vorposter leider Recht. Es ist Unfug, momentan einen QuadCore zu kaufen um etwas "für die Zukunft" zu haben. Fehlende Unterstützung an allen Ecken und Enden führt nur dazu dass solch ein System generell langsamer ist und dazu auch noch teurer. Vielleicht wird's mit nativen Prozessoren ohne FSB-Bridge besser, aber auch hierfür gilt: Die Software limitiert bis auf absehbare Zeit die Hardware, da die Entwicklung in dem einen Bereich schneller vorran schreitet als in dem anderen. Zu guter Letzt noch ein guter Benchmark von OctoCore vs QuadCore vs DualCore...der nicht native OctoCore ist hier schneller als der QuadCore, aber beide sind langsamer als der DualCore.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Juni 2008)

Es gibt schon lang einen nativen Quad. Den Phenom! Der aber leider langsamer ist als die Intels, welche über den FSB kommunizieren. Ich weiß auch garnicht, was das damit zu tun haben soll. Der FSB ist groß genug, so daß die Kerne ohne Probleme auch über den FSB kommunizieren können. Das bisschen Bandbreite, was da verloren geht ist völlig egal. Was du mit deinem Satz "die eine Richtung entwickelt sich schneller als die andere meinst" will sich mir auch nicht so ganz erschließen. Denn es ist ein und die selbe Richtung. Ein Quad zeigt seine Leistung eben nur, wenn die Anwendungen auf vier Threads aufgeteilt werden. Wie oben bereits erwähnt, ich programmiere selber beruflich und bin mir sehr wohl bewusst wie sowas funktioniert. Solang die Programmierer mit zwei auskommen, werden sie es meiden. Dein Benchmark zeigt also nur, welche Anwendung Quads unterstützt oder eben nicht. Gut, du meinst es rentiert sich nicht. Deine Meinung! Ich halte es für Blödsinn! Meine Meinung!

P.S. Arbeiten mit einem Quad ist bei weitem schneller als mit einem Dual. Wenn du gegenteiliges behauptest, dann hast noch keinen gehabt. Und was beim Spielen Sache ist hab ich ja weiter oben schon erwähnt.


----------



## Sagardo (2. Juni 2008)

Noch eines zum Nachdenken 

Wenn ein Program auf einen Quadcore zugeschnitten ist und der Quadcore 20% mehr Leistung bringt als ein Dualcore bringt ist das ja OK.

Allerdings bitte ich zu bedenken in deiner Aussage mit den nächsten 4 Jahren sicherheit dass, vor 4 Jahren ein Mittelklasse CPU ein AMD 2600+ war und wenn ich jetzt zu dem Vegleich einen Amd 3000+ nehme der wohl auch 20% mehr leistung bringt komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass es jetzt 4 Jahre später scheiss egal ist welche der beiden CPU man sein Eigen nennt, beide können nicht ansatzweise die neuen Titel darstellen.
Und zu glauben dass es bei den neuen Prozessoren jetzt aufeinmal langsamer geht und deshalb ein Mittelklasse CPU 4 Jahre "Up to Date" bleibt ist mehr als Naiv.

Bevor der Quadcore mit 2.67 GHZ den Vorsprung des Dualcore Dualcore mit 3.GHZ (und besserem Übertacktungspotenzial) in auch nur 50% der auf den Markt befindlichen Spiele aufgeholt hat sind wir alle schon bei der Diskussion Quadcore oder Octocore.

Also bitte empfehle hier nicht Leuten einen langsameren Prozessor für 100 Euro mehr zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Juni 2008)

Du empfielst eine CPU zu kaufen, die vielleicht dieses Jahr schon mit den ersten Spielen Probleme bekommen kann. Siehe Farcry 2! Ausserdem hab ich wie gesagt meinen Dualcore seit 2 Jahren. Er läuft mit 3 Ghz, ja er ist übertaktet. Er ist nur unwesentlich langsamer als ein 8200er, welcher im Moment gerne empfohlen wird. 
Woraus man schließen kann, daß er locker noch ein Jahr hält. Sind wir schon bei drei Jahren! Na, mekst du was. Bevor du mich als naiv hinstellst solltest du deine Wortmeldungen besser überdenken. CPU's sind immo für IT-Verhältnisse sehr langlebig. Jetzt, bedingt durch die Tendenz zu Mehrkern noch viel mehr als denje. Was du bei deiner Aussage überhaupt nicht berücksichtigst. Und was ich hier empfehle und was nicht, daß musst du schon mir überlassen. Deinen Befehlston lass mal schön stecken. Denn in meinen Augen ist es die richtige Empfehlung, ganz im Gegensatz zu deiner. Ausserdem sage mir mal, wo dein Dualcore an dem besagten Quad vorbeizieht? Nenne mir ein Spiel, daß ein 9450er Quad limitiert. Na? Also wo ziehst du Geschwindigkeitsvorteile aus deinen 3Ghz Dual.


----------



## Sagardo (2. Juni 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Du empfielst eine CPU zu kaufen, die vielleicht dieses Jahr schon mit den ersten Spielen Probleme bekommen kann. Siehe Farcry 2! Ausserdem hab ich wie gesagt meinen Dualcore seit 2 Jahren. Er läuft mit 3 Ghz, ja er ist übertaktet. Er ist nur unwesentlich langsamer als ein 8200er, welcher im Moment gerne empfohlen wird.
> Woraus man schließen kann, daß er locker noch ein Jahr hält. Sind wir schon bei drei Jahren! Na, mekst du was. Bevor du mich als naiv hinstellst solltest du deine Wortmeldungen besser überdenken. CPU's sind immo für IT-Verhältnisse sehr langlebig. Jetzt, bedingt durch die Tendenz zu Mehrkern noch viel mehr als denje. Was du bei deiner Aussage überhaupt nicht berücksichtigst. Und was ich hier empfehle und was nicht, daß musst du schon mir überlassen. Deinen Befehlston lass mal schön stecken. Denn in meinen Augen ist es die richtige Empfehlung, ganz im Gegensatz zu deiner.




Sorry aber ein 8400 kann man locker auf 3,6GHZ hoch schrauben (Ja bei den meisten Technickforen und Technickseiten steht 4GHZ.) und das ist schon ein ordentliches Stück von deinem Quad 6600 entfernt denke ich.Ausserdem hat dein 6600 kein SSE4 etc. also sollte dir bewusst sein, dass er dort bestimmt nochmal ca. 7% gegenüber den neueren Modellen verliert.
Alles in allem denke ich ist ein 8400 mit einer Taktfrequenz von 3,6GHZ locker aussreichend für das nächste Jahr und dann würde ich sie ebenso wechseln wie den 9450.Ausserdem ein Leistungszwachs von eventuell 20% mit einem Mehrkostenanteil von 100% zu rechtfertigen erschliesst sich mir nciht ganz.Aber wie gesagt jeder hat da seine eigene Vorstellung und da uns ja jetzt schon zum wiederholten mal sagtest, dass du Programierer bist beende ich jetzt lieber die Diskussion, denn ich will keinesfalls deine Authorität untergraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche dir dennoch eine gute Nacht und viel Spaß bei Farcry 2 . Welche Graka hast du nochmal ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Juni 2008)

Verarschen kann ich mich alleine! Ich habe es in dem Zusammenhang erwähnt, um klar zu stellen, daß ich mir sehr wohl bewußt bin, was Vorraussetzung dafür ist, daß ein Quadcore einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bringt oder eben nicht. Denn es ist halt mein Beruf und mehr nicht. Wieso du es so hinstellst, als ob ich mich damit profilieren wolle verstehe ich jetzt auch nicht ganz. Ist ein stinknormaler Ausbildungsberuf. Ja, ein 6600er Kentsfield ist ca. 10% langsamer als ein Yorkfield. Das ist mir nicht entgangen. Was du mit einem 3,6Ghz PC bezwecken willst, musst mir auch mal erklären. Was bringt dir der Takt, wenn die Grafikkarte limitiert? Einen Quad kannst auch bequem auf 3 Ghz takten und alles darüber taugt nur für Benchmarks-Jagd und nicht mehr.
Ein Beispiel konntest mir auch nicht nennen, wie mir scheint. Ich habe auch nie erwähnt was ich für nen Graka habe. Aber wenn es dich wirklich interessiert: Eine 8800 GTS G92!

Auch dir eine gute Nacht!


----------



## Sagardo (2. Juni 2008)

> Eine 8800 GTS G92!



na wenigstens da werden wir uns einig *gg


----------



## Sin (2. Juni 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> na wenigstens da werden wir uns einig *gg



Näää, ne Matrox Mystique 220>all


----------



## DreiHaare (3. Juni 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Für den Quad natürlich! Weil dir die 2.67 Ghz völlig reichen. Und das eine Unterstützung eines Quads seitens der Spielehersteller fraglich ist, kann nur von jemanden kommen, der absolut keine Ahnung von der Materie hat. Was glaubst du, wie hoch die zukünftigen CPU's noch getaktet werden können. Träumst du von einer CPU mit 10 Ghz? Bei den Fertigungsstrukturen geht es langsam aber sicher dem Ende zu, feinere Strukturen sind immer schwerer realisierbar. Der Grund warum die Tendenz zu den Multis geht, denn irgendwo muss die Leistung herkommen. Es gibt jetzt schon Spiele wie Crysis z.b. welche bereits 13% schneller laufen mit einem Quad. Also bevor du hier Müll verbreitest, belies dich erstmal. Die Entwickler von Farcry 2 haben volle Unterstützung von Quads angekündigt. Für höchste Detailstufe sogar unabdingbar. Release angeblich noch dieses Jahr!!! Im Laufe des nächsten Jahres werden einige Spiele kommen, die einen Quad unterstützen. Also bevor du hier Quatsch von dir gibst, belies dich erstmal und dann reden wir weiter.
> 
> Das gilt im übrigen auch für dich Zweihaar. Kein einziges Spiel wie? Einfach mal rauslabern, aber keine Ahnung haben.



Janz ruhisch, Brauner. Setz dich doch erst einmal entspannt hin und zieh dir den Krampf aus den Socken.
Du redest doch selbst vom "Laufe des nächsten Jahres". Das kann also auch durchaus Ende nächsten Jahres heißen. Warum bitte soll ich mir heute einen Fön kaufen, wenn mir erst im nächsten Jahr mehr als meine 3 Haare wachsen?

Du als Quad-Fanboi solltest doch bitte auch mal etwas seriösere Zeitschriften als diese verkaufsfördernden tollen Spielezeitschriften wie ausgerechnet PC Games und Co lesen. Versprochen wurde dir doch auch von Funcome viel und was haben sie denn Tolles davon bisher realisiert?

Kein einziges, bisher auf dem Markt befindliches, Spiel unterstützt einen Quad...das ist Fakt. Also lass uns doch unseren Traum von einem schnellen Dual-Core...und du hinkst uns bis nächstes Jahr mit deinem langsameren Quad hinterher. Okay?


----------



## Sagardo (3. Juni 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Verarschen kann ich mich alleine! Ich habe es in dem Zusammenhang erwähnt, um klar zu stellen, daß ich mir sehr wohl bewußt bin, was Vorraussetzung dafür ist, daß ein Quadcore einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bringt oder eben nicht. Denn es ist halt mein Beruf und mehr nicht. Wieso du es so hinstellst, als ob ich mich damit profilieren wolle verstehe ich jetzt auch nicht ganz. Ist ein stinknormaler Ausbildungsberuf. Ja, ein 6600er Kentsfield ist ca. 10% langsamer als ein Yorkfield. Das ist mir nicht entgangen. Was du mit einem 3,6Ghz PC bezwecken willst, musst mir auch mal erklären. Was bringt dir der Takt, wenn die Grafikkarte limitiert? Einen Quad kannst auch bequem auf 3 Ghz takten und alles darüber taugt nur für Benchmarks-Jagd und nicht mehr.
> Ein Beispiel konntest mir auch nicht nennen, wie mir scheint. Ich habe auch nie erwähnt was ich für nen Graka habe. Aber wenn es dich wirklich interessiert: Eine 8800 GTS G92!
> 
> Auch dir eine gute Nacht!




Ich versuche nochmal zu erklären wieso ein Quadcore im moment kein Kauftipp ist.

Der Quadcore bringt bei manchen beruflichen ANwendungen einen Vorteil ! Ganz klar, da will ich nicht wiedersprechen .
Aber im Spielebereich hingt er einem deutlich günstigerem Dualcore hinterher, also braucht hier nicht bewiesen zu werden welche Spiele der 9450 nicht kann sondern welche der günstigere nicht kann. Und eine Aussage, dass ein 8400 mit Farcry2 schwierigkeiten haben wird bezweifel ich halt.
Die Zukunft sind die Multicore keine Frage auf oder gerade wegen dem Multithreading.Das ein Dualcore nur 2 Threads bearbeiten kann ist natürlich ein Nachteil gegenüber dem jetzigen Quadcore der 4 Threads bearbeiten kann.Also könnte man meinen, dass es sich lohnt für die Zukunft einen Prozessor zu haben der 4 Threads verarbeiten kann. Nur muss man da auch sehen, dass die neuen Prozessoren die dieses Jahr noch erscheinen bis zu 16 Threads verarbeiten können, was ihnen wiederum einen unglaublichen Vorsprung dem jetzigen Quadcore gegenüber bietet (zumindest auf dem Papier).Denn im moment ist es so, dass jeder Core  einen Thread bearbeiten kann, aber schon Ende des Jahres erscheinenden Prozessoren wo jeder Core zwei Threads verarbeiten kann.
Wenn wir also davon ausgehen, dass der Quadcore mitte bis ende nächstem Jahres als Standart sein wird müssen wir davon ausgehen, dass 8 Threads sehr häufig genutzt werden von Spieleherstellern und diese kann der jetzige Quadcore genausowenig bieten wie der Dualcore.Also kaufe ich mir jetzt einen Dualcore für 130 Euro und lege noch 20 Euro von der Differenz zu deinem 9450 drauf und kaufe mir zusätzlich eine 8800GTS G92 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Damit überbrücke ich dann die Zeit bis Ende nächsten Jahres locker und schaue mir dann an was auf dem Markt so los ist.
Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt wird der 9450 kaum oder garnicht in der Masse der Spiele auch nur 20% mehr Leistung bringen als der 8400 und der wird jedes Spiel bis dahin locker wiedergeben können.


----------



## Khalem (3. Juni 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Ich versuche nochmal zu erklären wieso ein Quadcore im moment kein Kauftipp ist.
> 
> Der Quadcore bringt bei manchen beruflichen ANwendungen einen Vorteil ! Ganz klar, da will ich nicht wiedersprechen .
> Aber im Spielebereich hingt er einem deutlich günstigerem Dualcore hinterher, also braucht hier nicht bewiesen zu werden welche Spiele der 9450 nicht kann sondern welche der günstigere nicht kann. Und eine Aussage, dass ein 8400 mit Farcry2 schwierigkeiten haben wird bezweifel ich halt.
> ...



/signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@gG0t (3. Juni 2008)

Mit den 8800er Karten würde ich mich beeilen. Die Produktion wurde/wird eingestellt, da der Leistungsunterschied zur 9800 und die die 9800 etwa 100 Euro teurer ist. Sie ist zwar besser würde da wenn dann nur die 9800 GTX AMP (oda so ähnlich) holen, aber wirklich lohnen tut sich das nicht.
Une ne 8800er reicht locker^^

Würde wenn du vor hast einen neuen Prozessor zu holen auch einen Quadcore holen, nämlich den Core 2 Quad Q9300. Preis liegt etwa bei 280&#8364;.
und 4GB Arbeitsspeicher  dann biste für  erste gut ausgerüstet^^


----------



## Nelia (3. Juni 2008)

< Fachmann

Gute Quads sind momentan zu teuer und haben ein sehr schlechtes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis. Wenn die Zeit reif ist und endlich Spiele auf den Markt kommen die Quads auch soweit unterstützen das es lohnt sich einen anzuschaffen, hat man die Möglichkeit einen aktuellen, oder einen älteren der jetzt aktuellen Generation zu kaufen. Der Vorteil ist ganz klar der Preis und endlich die volle Ausnutzung aller 4 Kerne. Erst dann wird das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis stimmen. Momentan ist der Kauf eines guten Quads reines Geld aus dem Fenster schmeißen.

Außnahmem sind die, die minimale +Leistung für maximale +Kosten haben wollen.

Ihr könnt auf einen Fachmann höhren oder es seinlassen. Wie ihr wollt x).

Edit: Wenn die Zeit reif ist und alle 4 Kerne richtig ausgenutzt werden, ist der Leistungssprung enorm auch mit einem alten Q6600 dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Topsecret (3. Juni 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Welches Spiel unterstützt denn derzeit QuadCore? Soweit ich informiert bin, ist es ja grade das Problem der fehlenden Unterstützung bei fast allen Anwendungen, intensivste Grafiker-Programme mal ausgenommen, was den Kauf eines QuadCore so sinnfrei macht.



Dann solltest du dich im Shooterbereich umsehen, und nicht nur bei den MMORPs.
Desweiteren ist ein Quadcore nie sinnfrei, auch wenn die Programme keinen Quadcore unterstützen, sprich alle vier Cores für sich nutzen, hat man dennoch enorme Vorteile.
Du kannst nämlich 4 Programme laufen lassen und jedes Programm bekommt einen Core zugewiesen, anstatt sich ein Core mit nem dutzend Programmen rumschlagen muß.
8GB Arbeitsspeicher, dass nenne ich sinnfrei, werden sowiso maximal 3 - 4GB bei sehr aufwendigen Programmen gefüllt, und die anderen 2GB Riegel bekommen nicht 1Bit zu Gesicht, und sind somit totes Kapital.

So long


----------



## Aldaric87 (3. Juni 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dich im Shooterbereich umsehen, und nicht nur bei den MMORPs.
> Desweiteren ist ein Quadcore nie sinnfrei, auch wenn die Programme keinen Quadcore unterstützen, sprich alle vier Cores für sich nutzen, hat man dennoch enorme Vorteile.
> Du kannst nämlich 4 Programme laufen lassen und jedes Programm bekommt einen Core zugewiesen, anstatt sich ein Core mit nem dutzend Programmen rumschlagen muß.
> 8GB Arbeitsspeicher, dass nenne ich sinnfrei, werden sowiso maximal 3 - 4GB bei sehr aufwendigen Programmen gefüllt, und die anderen 2GB Riegel bekommen nicht 1Bit zu Gesicht, und sind somit totes Kapital.
> ...



Wir sind hier aber nicht im Shooterbereich !

Der TE fragte ob WAR ne Quadcore Unterstützung hat.

Was ihr hier für ne Diskussion führt ist völlig unnütz. Momentan ist nen Quad vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis für den Arsch. Selbst wenn Crysis 13% mehr Leistung bringt bei nem Quad, läuft es trotzdem momentan auch auf jedem vernünftigen Dual Core Rechner. Und Tschüss!


----------



## Elessor (3. Juni 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> < Fachmann
> 
> Gute Quads sind momentan zu teuer und haben ein sehr schlechtes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis. Wenn die Zeit reif ist und endlich Spiele auf den Markt kommen die Quads auch soweit unterstützen das es lohnt sich einen anzuschaffen, hat man die Möglichkeit einen aktuellen, oder einen älteren der jetzt aktuellen Generation zu kaufen. Der Vorteil ist ganz klar der Preis und endlich die volle Ausnutzung aller 4 Kerne. Erst dann wird das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis stimmen. Momentan ist der Kauf eines guten Quads reines Geld aus dem Fenster schmeißen.
> 
> ...



dem kann ich nur zustimmen (wenn ich mir das anmaßen darf)

ich bin schüler, also kein fachmann, aber ich informiere mich immer wieder umfangreich. was mir so zugetragen wurde ist generell folgendes: kaufe NIEMALS einen pc, den du in einem jahr benutzen willst!!!! kaufe das was du heute oder in absehbarer zeit (z.B. WAR) brauchst, alles andere ist im endeffekt rausgeschmissenes geld.

ich würde dazu raten (je nach geldbeutelumfang) einen dualcore zu kaufen. quads sind eifnach noch nicht reif... dann akuf dir 3 gb ram, die werden von allen betriebssystemen unterstützt und auch von den spielen benützt und ne gute grafikkarte von (das is jetzt geschmackssache) nvidia. die 8800 GT wird denke ich völlig ausreichen für warhammer online.
ansonsten würd ich allgemein fürn pc nie mehr als 1000€ ausgeben, weil das vom preisleistungsverhältnis so die grenze is, ab da würde ich meinen bringts das ganze nicht mehr...


falls es jemand interessiert: ich selbst habe ein notebook (ja wirklich - zum zocken - und auch noch neu gekauft, ganz neu), nämlich das gx600 von msi und bin sehr zufrieden. es hat einen 2,0 ghz dualcore (mit eingebautem übertaktungsknopf auf 2,4 ^^) , 2gb ram und ne geforce 8600GT. bisher hatte ich keine probleme, ich spiele halt nicht alles auf vollen grafikeinstellungen, aber mmo´s gehen alle (wow bei voller grafik noch über 60 fps - ich finds ausreichend^^ WAR wird auch noch reichen).
sollte jemand dies hier durchlesen udn sich denken, scheiße, meine eltern leben getrennt und ich bin immer in den ferien bei meiner mutter (ja ich bin mei meinem alleinerziehenden vater^^) und die hat den letzten dreck von pc, wenn ich jetzt 700 € oder mehr fürn standpc ausgeb, kann ich ihn nur die hälfte der zeit benutzen, dann kann ich nur dieses notebook empfehlen. es hat 800 euro gekostet minus 3% wegen internet bestellung. 
(achtung werbung: www.arlt.com - mein absoluter lieblingsladen, weil echt nur guter service und keinerlei müll)
wenn die oben beschrieben gegebenheuten nicht wären, hätte ich mir natürlich einen desktop pc gekauft, zum zocken vom preisleistungsverhältnis her natürlich um längen besser

liebe grüße,
elessor

ps.: ich schreibe das alles nach bestem wissen und gewissen und es ist meine meinung. bevor jetzt jeder anfängt, ein notebook kann man sich doch in den ***** stecken, nein es geht nicht... einfach zu groß


----------



## Nelia (4. Juni 2008)

So war das nicht gemeint und das weist du ^^. Ich stimme dir zu x). Zu den Notebooks. Persöhnlich finde ich das ein Notebook nicht zum spielen da ist bzw geeignet ist und das hat viele Gründe. Ich benutze meins nur zum Arbeiten. Und mein alter P4 Extreme 3.4 Ghz fungiert nur als Server X).


----------



## Sin (4. Juni 2008)

> (mit eingebautem übertaktungsknopf auf 2,4 ^^)



Das erinnert mich an meinen alten 486er DX 100 der via "Turbo" Knopf von 66Mhz auf 100Mhz getaktet werden konnte ^^

Ich mache das eigentlich immer anders, habe letztens selber aufgerüstet:
P35 Mainboard
8200er Prozessor (direkt auf 85 niveau übertaktet ^^)
Guten CPU Lüfter rein
4GB Kit Ram
Windows Vista
Neuer Tower mit 550 Watt

behalten habe ich meine alten Systemkarten wie Graka (1950 Pro Super 512)
Festplatten
Laufwerke

Habe Exakt 400€ für alles ausgegeben und habe einen Voll Spieletauglichen Rechner.
Wenn irgendwann meine Grafikkarte zu schwach wird (was gegen Ende des Jahres sein wird)
kann ich mir immer noch eine neue Kaufen.
Zudem denke ich mal ist der P Sockel halbwegs zukunftssicher, so dass ich bei Bedarf immer das nachrüsten kann was ich brauche.


----------



## Nelia (4. Juni 2008)

So machst du das genau richtig Sin hehe. Ich kaufe morgen meine neue Graka die bis 2009 reichen wird und noch weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## HGVermillion (4. Juni 2008)

Ja bist War erscheint muss ich mir wohl auch ne neue Grafikkarte zulegen, die Nvidia 7900 GS taugt im moment zwar noch was, bei den Spielen die im moment aber erscheinen ist sie schon im unteren Drittel, und meinen beschädigten RAM muss ich auch mal wieder austauschen, jedesmal wenn ich im Internet bin gibs fehlermeldungen bis es zusammenbricht.


----------



## Kryos (4. Juni 2008)

"zukunftssichere PC Hardware" ist wie "kaltes Feuer". Sowas gibt es nicht. Wenn man jetzt etwas im PC Bereich kauft weil man glaubt das irgendwann künftig ein Support dafür da ist, macht man einen Fehler. Wenn nämlich die Technik dann unterstützt wird, dann eigentlich immer mit der dann aktuellen Hardware und die ist dann deutlich leistungsfähiger. Sprich wenn man jetzt einen Quad kauft dann wird der zu langsam sein für die Titel die in 1-2 Jahren vollen Quad support haben weil die auf die Quad-CPUs setzen die in 2 Jahren auf dem Markt erscheinen werden.

Glaubt mir einfach, ich hab seit 386er Zeiten PCs (das ist noch 2 Generationen vor der Erfindung des Pentium). PC guckt man aufs beste Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis, aber nicht auf "zukunftstauglich". Man kommt billiger mit 2 PCs in 3 Jahren als einen PC für den 3-fachen Preis der dann doch nicht so "zukunftssicher" ist wie man sich erhofft hat.


----------



## Kayzu (4. Juni 2008)

Hätte auch mal ne kurze zwischenfrage.
Woran erkenne ich welche Systemkomponente mich ausbremst.

Habe einen nicht mehr so aktuellen Rechner.

Athlon64 X2 4200+ 2 GB RAM
7800 GTX

Spiele WoW auf ner 1680er Auflösung wide.
Rechner ist hier wirklich an der absoluten Obergrenze.

Habe in der BETA AoC angetestet aber selbst auf ner 1280er Auflösung kann ich das knicken. Es ruckelt abartig und sieht dann auch nimmer schön aus.
Will auch nicht wirklich auf Vista upgraden.

Will lediglich n halbes Jahr oder 1 Jahr überbrücken bis ich mir dann wieder einen High End Rechner zusammenbaue.
Ist ja nicht so sicher wann und ob sich der Quad Core durchsetzt.

Habe mir gedacht dass der Prozessor ausbremst.
Würde in dem Fall nen

Intel Core 2 Duo 8400, nen gescheites Board und 4 GB zulegen .
reicht die Graka dann aus oder sollt ich mir ne 8800 GTS overcloacked besorgen.

Will halt net wirklich noch viel Geld reinstecken in den Rechner bis sich herausgestellt hat ob sich QuadCore wirklich durchsetzt oder ob wieder was neues kommt.

Bin dankbar für Qualifizierte Antworten.


----------



## Elessor (6. Juni 2008)

Kayzu schrieb:


> Hätte auch mal ne kurze zwischenfrage.
> Woran erkenne ich welche Systemkomponente mich ausbremst.
> 
> Habe einen nicht mehr so aktuellen Rechner.
> ...




also ich würde sagen, das bregrenzende element is die graka nich der cpu, hast ja schon n dual core. wenn du das rausfinden willst, muss du den taskmanager anmachen, während du zockst, dann kannst du bei systemleistung erkennen, wie er ausgelastet is, und wenn ram z.b. immer auf 100% sind dann isses ram, dasselbe mit prozessor würd ich sagen...wie man die graka testet find ich nich im taskmanager, aber da gibts bestimmt programme...


ich hab nur deshalb jetzt geantwortet, weil ich meine einschätzung immerhin besser finde als gar nichts und bis jetzt hat keiner geantwortet...

liebe grüße
elessor


----------



## Leoncore (6. Juni 2008)

Viele Spiele, die heutzutage erscheinen, unterstützen noch nicht mal DualCore. Also würde ich, an deiner Stelle, erst mal keinen Gedanken an QuadCore verschwenden. Allerdings werde ich mir, gegen Weihnachten, auch einen hohlen. =D


----------



## Klos1 (6. Juni 2008)

@Nelia: Womit begründest du bitte deine Aussage "Fachmann" zu sein? Würde mich echt mal interessieren. 

@Dreihaar: Ohne Worte, du hast es einfach nicht gepeilt. Du behauptest weiterhin mehr zu wissen, als namenhafte Zeitschriften, die deiner Meinung nach ja von Intel bestochen worden sind. Und zu deiner Info! Ich lese weitaus mehr, als nur Spielezeitschriften. Aber die anderen sind ja bestimmt auch alle bestochen, nicht war? Und deinen Dualcore will ich dir ja auch garnicht madig machen. Wenn es deine Überzeugung ist, dann spricht hier ja nichts dagegen. Trotzdem solltest du keine Dinge als Fakt hinstellen, wenn dem einfach nicht so ist. Und zu deiner Info: Auch wenn ich einen Quad hätte, was nicht der Fall ist, würde ich dir im Moment auch nur auf dem Papier hinterher hinken. Denn auf einen Quad läuft im Moment auch alles flüssig. Dein zusätzlicher Takt des Duals, den wirst du leider nur auf dem Papier bemerken. Bei normalen Oberflächenanwendungen stinkst du sowieso gegen einen Quad ab, daß sollte dir klar sein.

@Kryos: Ich bin knapp 30 Jahre alt und habe mich schon für Computer interessiert, als es für Otto-Normalverbraucher noch gar keinen PC zu kaufen gab. Mit deiner Aussage imponierst du mir also überhaupt nicht. Und wenn du nicht bemerkt hast, daß sich bezüglich der Langlebigkeit der CPU's die letzten Jahre eingies getan hat, weswegen man heutige Verhältnisse nicht mit damals vergleichen kann, dann ging an dir sowieso so einiges vorbei. Eine CPU, so gut gewählt, kann dir im Moment ca. 3-4 Jahre reichen. Vor allem, wenn man bei Bedarf dazu in der Lage ist, noch ein paar kleine Optimierungen vorzunehmen. Ich erwähne nochmals an dieser Stelle, daß mein 6600er Dual inzwischen zwei Jahre alt ist und auch noch locker ein weiteres reichen wird. Für die IT-Branche würde ich 3 Jahre schon als sehr langlebig bezeichnen.

@Sagardo: Dein Erklärungsversuch ist zwar nett gemeint, doch kommen wir so auch auf keinen grünen Zweig. Du wirst dieses und nächstes Jahr mit deinem Dual noch keine Einschränkungen hinnehmen müssen. Das ist deine Einschätzung der Zukunft, die ich nicht mit dir teilen kann. Wer im Endeffekt Recht behält wird sich zeigen. Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an, was die einzelne Person unter "ohne Einschränkungen" versteht. Ich für meinen Teil würde mir bei einem jetzigen PC-Kauf einfach wünschen, daß die CPU einfach für die nächsten 3-4 Jahre reicht. Bei einem Quad wird das meiner Meinung nach der Fall sein. Da ändert auch ein Nehalem mit Multithreading nichts daran. Was glaubst du wohl, wann ein Okta welcher auch noch Multi-Threading unterstützt von den Programmierern ausgeschöpft wird. Es läuft genauso wie bisher, wenn die kleinstmöglichste Zahl der Threads nicht mehr ausreicht, werden welche drangehängt. Um einen Quad auszureizen, muss aber noch einiges passieren. Desweiteren wird der Nehalem auch bestimmt kein Schnäppchen werden. Die heutigen Penryns bekommst du dann zum Preis von einem Kentsfield, also auch nicht viel billiger. Zum Vergleich, der 6600er Kentsfield liegt bei 150 Euro im Moment und ein vergleichbarer Yorkfield z.b. 9300er knapp 200 Euro. 

Aber nun gut! Ihr beharrt auf eurer Meinung, ich auf meiner und im Endeffekt kann sich ja jeder kaufen was er will. Die Zukunft wird zeigen, wer besser fährt. Davon abgesehen, bin ich wie gesagt mit meinem 6600er Dual noch locker ein Jahr mit dabei.


----------



## Deryan (6. Juni 2008)

Ich weiss, es ist eine WoW Patchnote, aber mit 2.3 kam die MultiCore Unterstützung. 


> Allgemeines
> 
> o Mit dem neuesten Patch von 'World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade' werden jetzt auch die heute weit verbreiteten Mehrkernprozessoren, wie die Generation der Intel® Core(tm)2 Duo-Prozessoren, unterstützt. Dieser verbesserte Patch verteilt nun die Auslastung über beide Prozessorkerne, was zu höheren Bildwiederholraten führt.



Die ist bis Quad-Prozessoren einstellbar, per Befehl.

Ich geh mal ganz schwer davon aus, das Warhammer das genauso unterstützen wird... Wäre ja ein Hammer, wenn das "alte" WoW es unterstützen würde und Warhammer nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Juni 2008)

Du hast doch Zweihaar gehört! Es gibt keine Spiele, die Quads unterstützen, daß ist Fakt! Weder Crysis, noch sonst irgendwelche Egoshooter. Und Blizzard wurde auch nur von Intel bestochen, damit sie den Absatz etwas ankurbeln, in dem sie dem geneigten Kunden per Pseudotool Kompatiblität zu Multikern-CPU's suggerieren. Intel besticht alle, die haben es ja auch so bitter nötig. Schließlich geht der 9450er Quad ja auch sooooo schlecht. Ein halbes Jahr nach Einführung kommen sie schon mit der Produktion hinterher und es gibt nun auch seit ein paar Wochen vermehrt Exemplare "ab Lager"! Das kann nicht sein *Vorsicht! Ironie!*


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Juni 2008)

Quadcore- Unterstützung wird in naher und mittlerer Zukunft nicht für Spiele kommen. Die Programmierung für Quadcore ist ungleich schwieriger und komplizierter zu bewerksstelligen, als bei Single- und Dualcores.



Sin schrieb:


> Die Liste der Spiele die überhaupt 4 Kern unterstützung haben ist sehr sehr gering.


Die Liste würde mich mal interessieren. Ich kenne nämlich gar kein Spiel das Quadcores unterstützt, oder eines für das es geplant ist.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Juni 2008)

- Lost Planet skaliert ganz erheblich mit Quadcore
- Crysis laut PC-GamesHardware bis 23% (aber die sind ja bestochen)
- Alan Wake wird ganz erheblich mit Quadcore skalieren
- FarCry 2 (Aus einem Entwicklerinterview geht sogar hervor, daß für die höchste Detailstufe ein Quad unabdingbar ist)
Edit: habe gerade ein Interview entdeckt, welches offen legt, daß FarCry2 sogar 8 Kerne unterstützt. Erscheinungstermin     Herbst! Das würde ich absolut in mittlerer Zukunft, wenn nicht sogar in nächster Zeit nennen!
- Gothic 3 wird Quad unterstützen
- Assassin's Creed (6600q vs 6600duo; Differenz laut PCGH bei ca. 20%)

...Man lies einfach mal nach bevor du hier aufs Blaue deine geistigen Ergüsse zum besten gibst

du wirst die Liste bestimmt noch um einige Titel ergänzen können! Sind nicht so viele, ist mir schon klar. Aber allein schon FarCry2 und Alan Wake wären für mich ein Grund, warum ich mir eher einen 6600Quad als z.b. einen 8200er Dual anschaffen würde, hätte ich denn im Moment Bedarf an einer neuen CPU.

Und übers Programmieren brauchst du mir nichts erzählen! Programmierst du? Wenn ja, was?

P.S. Achja, Wow nun auch, habe die News nun selber entdeckt. Weiß zwar nicht warum, aber vielleicht planen sie ja epische Schlachten mit dem kommenden Addon


----------



## Sin (7. Juni 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> ...Man lies einfach mal nach bevor du hier aufs Blaue deine geistigen Ergüsse zum besten gibst



Meinst du mich damit? Oo

Ob Crysis wirklich Quad unterstützt bin ich mir nicht sicher. Bist du dir sicher das er alle 4 Kerne wirklich benutzt?


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juni 2008)

Nein, ich meine Dagonzo, der genauso wie Zweihaar behauptet, daß Quadcore-Unterstützung so schnell nicht kommen wird, obwohl entsprechende Spiele schon auf den Markt sind. Wenn auch bisher nicht mit voller Auslastung der Kerne und auch in absoluter Unterzahl. Aber dennoch findet man einige angekündigte Titel, welche voll auf Quadcore setzen werden und auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen. 

Zu Crysis: Laut Test werden alle vier Kerne angesprochen ja. Wobei die Hauptlast natürlich auf zwei Kernen verteilt ist. Teilweise werden aber auch diverse Routinen auf den dritten und vierten Kern ausgelagert, worauf dann der doch nicht zu verachtente Geschwindigkeitsboost zurückzuführen ist. Da ich selber keinen Quad habe, konnte ich es natürlich nicht selbst testen. Aber im Gegensatz zu Zweihaar sage ich einfach mal, PCGH wurde nicht von Intel oder AMD bestochen, damit die ihre Quads besser verkaufen. Wie gesagt, die gehen ohnehin weg wie warme Semmeln, siehe z.b. Lieferbarkeit 9450er Quad, der erst seit einigen Wochen vermehrt "auf Lager" anzutreffen ist.


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. Juni 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine Dagonzo, der genauso wie Zweihaar behauptet, daß Quadcore-Unterstützung so schnell nicht kommen wird, obwohl entsprechende Spiele schon auf den Markt sind. Wenn auch bisher nicht mit voller Auslastung der Kerne und auch in absoluter Unterzahl. Aber dennoch findet man einige angekündigte Titel, welche voll auf Quadcore setzen werden und auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen.
> 
> Zu Crysis: Laut Test werden alle vier Kerne angesprochen ja. Wobei die Hauptlast natürlich auf zwei Kernen verteilt ist. Teilweise werden aber auch diverse Routinen auf den dritten und vierten Kern ausgelagert, worauf dann der doch nicht zu verachtente Geschwindigkeitsboost zurückzuführen ist. Da ich selber keinen Quad habe, konnte ich es natürlich nicht selbst testen. Aber im Gegensatz zu Zweihaar sage ich einfach mal, PCGH wurde nicht von Intel oder AMD bestochen, damit die ihre Quads besser verkaufen. Wie gesagt, die gehen ohnehin weg wie warme Semmeln, siehe z.b. Lieferbarkeit 9450er Quad, der erst seit einigen Wochen vermehrt "auf Lager" anzutreffen ist.



Und ich würde nicht rumflamen, ob diese nun Quad unterstützen oder nicht, wenn man nicht richtig informiert ist. Sie sind im Leistungstest im direkten Vergleich gegen Dual Core (egal ob die Spiele teilweise Quad unterstützen) in 80% der Titeln schlechter als nen guter Dual Core. Darum geht es, um sonst nichts.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juni 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Und ich würde nicht rumflamen, ob diese nun Quad unterstützen oder nicht, wenn man nicht richtig informiert ist. Sie sind im Leistungstest im direkten Vergleich gegen Dual Core (egal ob die Spiele teilweise Quad unterstützen) in 80% der Titeln schlechter als nen guter Dual Core. Darum geht es, um sonst nichts.




Darum geht es halt echt überhaupt nicht. Ich würde an deiner Stelle lesen, bevor ich meinen geistigen Müll ablade. Das ein Quad in 80% der Fälle langsamer ist, ist mir bewusst. Ich habe nie was anderes behauptet. Ich behaupte, daß sich das die nächsten zwei Jahre ändern wird und ich mir aus diesem Grund heute keinen Dual mehr kaufen würde. Darum geht es. Lies erstmal und dann mach deinen Mund auf. Desweiteren möchte ich nochmals sagen, daß du deinen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil nur auf dem Papier siehst.


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. Juni 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Darum geht es halt echt überhaupt nicht. Ich würde an deiner Stelle lesen, bevor ich meinen geistigen Müll ablade. Das ein Quad in 80% der Fälle langsamer ist, ist mir bewusst. Ich habe nie was anderes behauptet. Ich behaupte, daß sich das die nächsten zwei Jahre ändern wird und ich mir aus diesem Grund heute keinen Dual mehr kaufen würde. Darum geht es. Lies erstmal und dann mach deinen Mund auf. Desweiteren möchte ich nochmals sagen, daß du deinen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil nur auf dem Papier siehst.



Und nochmal für dich mein kleiner Klos. Ein Quad den es jetzt im Laden gibt, ist keine Zukunftssichere Investition. Die Spiele die in 1-2 Jahren auf Quads ausgelegt werden, werden auch dann auf die dortigen aktuellen Quads ausgelegt. Nicht auf die jetzigen. Ich weiß nicht ob du irgendnen Plan hast von programmieren, oder ob du deine Weisheiten nur aus irgendwelchen zweitklassigen Tests hast. Aber red nicht über was, wovon du keinen Plan hast kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit sagt: Wer hier seinen geistigen Müll grade abgeladen hat, sieht man ja bei dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juni 2008)

Der kommende Nehalem wird ca. 20-30 Prozent schneller sein. Na und? Jedes Spiel, daß auf einem Quadcore optimiert ist und in 1-2 Jahren erscheint wird locker auf einem heutigen Quadcore laufen. Du bist der jenige der keinen Peil hat. Mein 6600er Dual ist auch ein Dual von gestern! Er ist zwei Jahre alt! Und? Laufen etwa heutige Spiele nicht mehr darauf? Er ist kaum langsamer als ein Wolfdale bei gleichem Takt. Wenn du dir alle zwei Jahre eine neue CPU kaufen willst, bitte ist dein Bier. Erzähl mir aber nichts von Sachen, von denen du keinen Plan hast.

P.S. Btw. "Kleiner" und so ich bin 30 Jahre alt, wie alt bist du denn? Könnte gut sein, daß du der kleine von uns beiden bist.
Der geistige Müll kam und kommt schon wieder von dir.

Sollte das Gerücht übrigens zutreffen, dass Nehalmen nicht mehr übertaktet werden kann, dann wirst du wahrscheinlich in einem Jahr auch noch zum Yorkfield greifen und keinen 600&#8364; teuren Nehalem nehmen Aber das sind erstmal wirklich nur Gerüchte!


----------



## Mondaine (7. Juni 2008)

Sehr amüsant wenn sich dutzende Leute über ein Thema unterhalten wo 90% der Beteiligten kein Plan hat, aber ja, buffed forum halt.


HIER KLICKEN UND SCHLAU WERDEN       QUAD VS DUAL CORE

QUAD VS DUAL REVIEW [GURU3D]

The Verdict

So then, the hardcore truth today is a very simple fact: you'll gain a better bang for buck in your games from a faster clocked dual-core processor opposed to having a somewhat slower clocked quad-core processor. That doesn't mean though that quad-core processors offers less value


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. Juni 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Der kommende Nehalem wird ca. 20-30 Prozent schneller sein. Na und? Jedes Spiel, daß auf einem Quadcore optimiert ist und in 1-2 Jahren erscheint wird locker auf einem heutigen Quadcore laufen. Du bist der jenige der keinen Peil hat. Mein 6600er Dual ist auch ein Dual von gestern! Er ist zwei Jahre alt! Und? Laufen etwa heutige Spiele nicht mehr darauf? Er ist kaum langsamer als ein Wolfdale bei gleichem Takt. Wenn du dir alle zwei Jahre eine neue CPU kaufen willst, bitte ist dein Bier. Erzähl mir aber nichts von Sachen, von denen du keinen Plan hast.
> 
> P.S. Btw. "Kleiner" und so ich bin 30 Jahre alt, wie alt bist du denn? Könnte gut sein, daß du der kleine von uns beiden bist.
> Der geistige Müll kam und kommt schon wieder von dir.
> ...



Was hat dieser Quatsch was du da schreibst mit richtigem laufen zu tun. Klar lauft der Kack darauf, aber bei weitem nicht so gut wie bei nem aktuellen. Was du für Argumente vorranführst, dass rechtfertigt alles keinen Kauf eines Quad-Cores. Und ja man fährt günstiger, wenn man alle 2 Jahre nen CPU kauft, und vor allem fährt man damit deutlich besser. Naja deine geistige Reife ist die eines 16 Jährigen kleinen Kindes, dass gerne jedem seine Meinung aufdrücken würde, die er von nem Test abgelesen hat. Und nun müll deinen Mülleimer zu, und net mich.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juni 2008)

Du bist ein absoluter Vollzonk! Sogar Crysis läuft auf meinem 6600er absolut flüssig. Und das mit Full-Details und einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 Pixeln. Wo läuft da denn was besser auf einem vergleichbaren aktuellen Wolfdale. Die erste Geige spielt immer noch die Grafikkarte. Hätte ich mir damals einen Singlecore gekauft, hätte ich aktuell schon längst wieder einen Dualcore, da dieser für viele Titel inzwischen Pflicht ist. Rein rechnerisch hätte ich also aus meiner Sicht mehr ausgegeben. Und willst du mir gerade nicht auch deine Meinung reindrücken? Nein? Tust du aber! Also greif mich nicht nicht an für etwas, was du im Moment selber machst. Und erzähl mir bitte nichts von geistiger Reife, denn da dringt von deiner Seite leider auch nichts durch.

@Mondaine: was willst mir mit deinem tollen Benchmark sagen? Etwas was ich selber weiß und hier bereits auch geschrieben habe? Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen rede ich von kommenden Spielen. Sind die da aufgeführt? Nein? Nun ja, ist auch schlecht möglich.


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. Juni 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Du bist ein absoluter Vollzonk! Sogar Crysis läuft auf meinem 6600er absolut flüssig. Und das mit Full-Details und einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 Pixeln. Wo läuft da denn was besser auf einem vergleichbaren aktuellen Wolfdale. Die erste Geige spielt immer noch die Grafikkarte. Hätte ich mir damals einen Singlecore gekauft, hätte ich aktuell schon längst wieder einen Dualcore, da dieser für viele Titel inzwischen Pflicht ist. Rein rechnerisch hätte ich also aus meiner Sicht mehr ausgegeben. Und willst du mir gerade nicht auch deine Meinung reindrücken? Nein? Tust du aber! Also greif mich nicht nicht an für etwas, was du im Moment selber machst. Und erzähl mir bitte nichts von geistiger Reife, denn da dringt von deiner Seite leider auch nichts durch.



Du nutzt zu viele ! Das machen nur Leute die unsicher sind. Nerv mich doch bitte einfach net. Du bist nur beleidigend was nicht für deine geistige Reife spricht. Im Gegensatz, du bist langweilig. Tschö. Achja *gähn* du langweilst mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juni 2008)

Zuviele! == Unsicher? Interessante Auslegung der Dinge. Bist du etwa nicht beleidigend geworden? Dann ließ dir deinen Scheiß doch nochmal durch bevor du auf "Speichern" drückst. Das Langweilen beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit! Musst ja nichts mehr schreiben. Habe dich auch nie dazu aufgefordert, kommt sowieso nur Müll raus.


----------



## Zez (7. Juni 2008)

Nein er beleidigt nicht, und nimmt auch keine Verbalwörter in das Eingabefeld. (ausgenommen von "dem Kack" .... böser Aldaric!!)

Ehrlich gesagt, ich hätte dich auf 14 geschätzt =)


----------



## Tomaryk (7. Juni 2008)

Elessor schrieb:


> also ich würde sagen, das bregrenzende element is die graka nich der cpu, hast ja schon n dual core. wenn du das rausfinden willst, muss du den taskmanager anmachen, während du zockst, dann kannst du bei systemleistung erkennen, wie er ausgelastet is, und wenn ram z.b. immer auf 100% sind dann isses ram, dasselbe mit prozessor würd ich sagen...wie man die graka testet find ich nich im taskmanager, aber da gibts bestimmt programme...
> 
> 
> ich hab nur deshalb jetzt geantwortet, weil ich meine einschätzung immerhin besser finde als gar nichts und bis jetzt hat keiner geantwortet...
> ...



Ganz einfacher geht es wenn du ne G15 Tastatur hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hast mit einem Blick deine Auslastung von CPU und Ram ohne das du aufn Desktop gehen musst. Sobald du nämlich vom Spiel aufn Desktop gehst... geht die Auslastung nämlich runter. Also kannst es dort leider nicht sehr genau überprüfen.

Mein System
Intel E8500 2x3.17Ghz   (hält mit den schnellsten IntelQuads mit)
Asus Maximus Formula x38
GeForce 8800GTS 640MB
4GB-Ram DDR2

WoW, AoC hab ich grad mal weniger als 50% Auslastung bei ner Auflösung von 1680x1050
Und bei War wird es vermutlich auch so aussehen.

Also wer wenig Geld hat und viel Leistung will kann ich nur diesen Intel empfehlen + das Asus Board mit x38 (DDR2 unterstützung) oder x48 (DDR3 unterstützung) Chipsatz.
Dieser Intel schlägt noch in vielen dingen den schnellsten AMD Quad CPU.


----------



## Kryos (7. Juni 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> @Kryos: Ich bin knapp 30 Jahre alt und habe mich schon für Computer interessiert, als es für Otto-Normalverbraucher noch gar keinen PC zu kaufen gab. Mit deiner Aussage imponierst du mir also überhaupt nicht. Und wenn du nicht bemerkt hast, daß sich bezüglich der Langlebigkeit der CPU's die letzten Jahre eingies getan hat, weswegen man heutige Verhältnisse nicht mit damals vergleichen kann, dann ging an dir sowieso so einiges vorbei. Eine CPU, so gut gewählt, kann dir im Moment ca. 3-4 Jahre reichen. Vor allem, wenn man bei Bedarf dazu in der Lage ist, noch ein paar kleine Optimierungen vorzunehmen. Ich erwähne nochmals an dieser Stelle, daß mein 6600er Dual inzwischen zwei Jahre alt ist und auch noch locker ein weiteres reichen wird. Für die IT-Branche würde ich 3 Jahre schon als sehr langlebig bezeichnen.



Ich bin '72 geboren. Dein 6600er Dual war vor 2 Jahren so teuer, dass Du billiger gefahren wärst damals eine Dualcore CPU zu kaufen und heute wieder. Du hättest damals mehr/gleiche Performance gehabt (als es noch gar keine Quadcore Spiele gab) und heute auch (wo man eine aktuellere CPU mit höherem Takt bekommt). Bei gleichem Preis. Eine 3-4 Jahre alte CPU ist damals wie heute veraltet. Noch gilt das Mooresches Gesetz (welches weiterhin nur eine Beobachtung ist und interessanterweise bis heute gültig ist). Die Rechenleistung pro 1000 Dollar verdoppelte sich in den Jahren 1910 bis 1950 im Abstand von drei Jahren (mechanische Rechenmaschinen), von 1950 bis 1966 etwa alle zwei Jahre und jetzt etwa jährlich.

Heute eine Quad Core CPU für Spiele zu kaufen ist noch Geldverschwendung. Sollte man 3D Rendering machen oder andere Bildbearbeitungen welche sehr gut mit Multi-CPU und Multi-Core Taskverteilungen funktionieren ist sie eine super Anschaffung. Für Zocker hingegen ist der Markt noch nicht so weit und man bekommt mehr Leistung fürs Geld wenn man sich eine aktuelle Dual Core CPU mit guter Preis/Leistung zulegt.
In 1-2 Jahre hingegen wird Quad interessant weil dann genügende Spiele da sind welche diese explizit nutzen. Doch dann werden wieder Leute erzählen das man sich unbedingt ne Okta (8-Kern) CPU kaufen müsse, weil *Random Egoshooter mit Releasedate in 4+ Monaten* dafür Support angekündigt hat.

Wenn Du aber für 2% Mehrleistung in 1-2 Spielen den 4-fachen Preis zahlen möchtest, bitte.


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. Juni 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Nein er beleidigt nicht, und nimmt auch keine Verbalwörter in das Eingabefeld. (ausgenommen von "dem Kack" .... böser Aldaric!!)
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt, ich hätte dich auf 14 geschätzt =)



Danke Zez.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. Juni 2008)

Zorn schrieb:


> gut, das wollte ich wissen.
> 
> Ich hatte nur keinen Überblick darüber, ob man (auch generell) einen Quad überhaupt benötigt, wenn man mit seinem Rechner höchstens ein bissi chatten möchte und halt zocken. Die nächste Zeit wird das bei mir nun halt mal WAR sein und da dachte ich mir, dass ich hier mal Frage. Wenn vier Kerne aber nicht unterstützt werden, hole ich mir doch lieber nochmal einen schnellen DualCore, 3 Gig. RAM und ne 9800GTX :-)
> 
> thx


9800GTX für Warhammer? Das ist ja mal voll übertrieben, fürn mmo brauchst du nur viel RAM und ne einigermasen gute Graka mit viel Speicher!


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juni 2008)

Der billigste Conroe war damals ca. 70$ billiger als mein 6600er. Es war der 6300er! Deine Rechnung geht hinten und vorn nicht auf! Die noch billigeren Modelle kamen erst später. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich mir dann wohl noch nen P4 zulegen sollen oder?

Aber ich hab echt kein Bock mehr hier zu diskutieren. Wie schon mal gesagt, ihr müsst nicht auf mich hören und ich nicht auf euch. Und das ist im Endeffekt das Gute daran.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. Juni 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Ich bin '72 geboren. Dein 6600er Dual war vor 2 Jahren so teuer, dass Du billiger gefahren wärst damals eine Dualcore CPU zu kaufen und heute wieder. Du hättest damals mehr/gleiche Performance gehabt (als es noch gar keine Quadcore Spiele gab) und heute auch (wo man eine aktuellere CPU mit höherem Takt bekommt). Bei gleichem Preis. Eine 3-4 Jahre alte CPU ist damals wie heute veraltet. Noch gilt das Mooresches Gesetz (welches weiterhin nur eine Beobachtung ist und interessanterweise bis heute gültig ist). Die Rechenleistung pro 1000 Dollar verdoppelte sich in den Jahren 1910 bis 1950 im Abstand von drei Jahren (mechanische Rechenmaschinen), von 1950 bis 1966 etwa alle zwei Jahre und jetzt etwa jährlich.
> 
> Heute eine Quad Core CPU für Spiele zu kaufen ist noch Geldverschwendung. Sollte man 3D Rendering machen oder andere Bildbearbeitungen welche sehr gut mit Multi-CPU und Multi-Core Taskverteilungen funktionieren ist sie eine super Anschaffung. Für Zocker hingegen ist der Markt noch nicht so weit und man bekommt mehr Leistung fürs Geld wenn man sich eine aktuelle Dual Core CPU mit guter Preis/Leistung zulegt.
> In 1-2 Jahre hingegen wird Quad interessant weil dann genügende Spiele da sind welche diese explizit nutzen. Doch dann werden wieder Leute erzählen das man sich unbedingt ne Okta (8-Kern) CPU kaufen müsse, weil *Random Egoshooter mit Releasedate in 4+ Monaten* dafür Support angekündigt hat.
> ...


und warum 4fachen Preis? nen q9300 kostet ungefähr genausoviel wie ein 8400er, und nurmal zur Info, War kommte Ende diesen Jahres raus(September oder auch erst Dezember), also istn Quad schon interessant, und wenn es Quad nicht unterstützen sollte, dann wird das sicher mit nem Patch nachgereicht, so wied as auch bei WoW gemacht wurde


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juni 2008)

4facher Preis ist einfach nur Nonsense Jetzt kommt aber gleich wieder das Argument, daß er ja viel weniger Takt hat. Wobei der letzte Bench welcher von irgendwas mit M.... gepostet wurde zeigt, wie ausschlaggebend das doch bei aktuellen Spielen ist.

aber naja^^

aber nochmal zu Zed: Wenn er sagt, ich hätte keine geistige Reife und ich soll mit meinem Geschriebenen lieber meinen Mülleimer zumüllen, dann ist das bestimmt keine Beleidigung nein. Wohingegen "Vollzonk" ja ach so schlimm ist.

man, man, man

Deine Schätzung mit 14 nehme ich mal als Kompliment. Schön, noch so jung zu wirken.


----------



## Zez (7. Juni 2008)

90% der 14jährigen lesen Bravo und hören Hiphop - mit denne will ich ja nicht in eine Gruppe gesteckt werden =)

Aber jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dazu das du nicht beleidigst oO:
"Ich würde an deiner Stelle lesen, bevor ich meinen geistigen Müll ablade."
"Lies erstmal und dann mach deinen Mund auf."
"Der geistige Müll kam und kommt schon wieder von dir."
"Dann ließ dir deinen Scheiß doch nochmal durch [...]"
Alles von Seite 4 - mehr habe ich nicht gelesen...


----------



## Kryos (7. Juni 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> und warum 4fachen Preis?



Core 2 Duo E8500 - 200 Euro
Core 2 Extreme QX9650 - 780 Euro

Im Mittelfeldbereich unterscheiden sich die CPU Preise dann nicht mehr so deutlich um schwanken immer so um die 100 Euro +/-30




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juni 2008)

einen 8500 Duo mit einem qx9650 zu vergleichen halte ich für nicht besonders passend!
Der 9650er ist von der Extreme-Reihe. 
Einen 8500er würde ich eher mit einem 9450er für ca. 260 € gleichsetzen. Klar, der 8400er hat mehr Takt.
Der 9650er Extreme unterscheidet sich vom 9450er nur durch anderen und vor allem halt offenen Multi.
Du kannst dir einen 9450er auch locker auf 3Ghz übertakten und bei den meisten sogar ohne Spannungserhöhung.
Das reicht dicke und hält dir meiner Meinung nach länger, als jetzt einen 8500er für 200€ zu kaufen und dann in 1-2 Jahren vielleicht auf einen Quad-Nehalem umzusteigen. Denn in zwei Jahren wird dir ein auf 3Ghz übertakteter 9450er immer noch für sämtliche Spiele reichen. Wobei auch berücksichtigt werden muss, daß bei einem Nehalem auch wieder ein neues Mobo fällig wird. Das ist einfach meine Meinung. Vergleiche ich diese zwei Prozessoren, dann weiß ich für meinen Teil, daß ich die 60 Euro draufzahle und davon dann länger zehren kann als von einem 8500er. Und wenn Ende dieses Jahr oder im Laufe des nächsten Jahres die ersten Spiele anrollen, die wirklich auf Multithreading setzen, dann muss ich mir nicht in den Arsch beißen, daß ich vor kurzem eigentlich erst einen Dual gekauft habe.
So sehe ich das! Ich persönlich würde mir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keinen Dual mehr kaufen. Außer ich möchte wirklich so billig wie möglich wegkommen. Dann hol ich mir irgendein billig-Intel-Duo, aber bestimmt auch kein 8er, jage die CPU hoch und kann damit auch noch gut eine Weile leben.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. Juni 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Core 2 Duo E8500 - 200 Euro
> Core 2 Extreme QX9650 - 780 Euro
> 
> Im Mittelfeldbereich unterscheiden sich die CPU Preise dann nicht mehr so deutlich um schwanken immer so um die 100 Euro +/-30
> ...


lol du bist ja der größte oberboon den ich je gesehn hab!! nen 8400er kostet 150! nen 9300er der damit ungefähr vergleichbar ist kostet 200 man man man was du für vergleiche machst , informier dich mal junge!


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juni 2008)

@zed: habe nie behauptet, daß ich oben nicht beleidigt habe. Lies doch bitte mal und dann schreibe. Wenn jemand ankommt und dir sagt, du hättest keinen Plan und es wäre deswegen besser, wenn du dich dem Thema enthalten würdest, dann kann das schon mal vorkommen. Vor allem wenn dir dabei dann auch noch Stuss aufgetischt wird.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. Juni 2008)

So hier mal ein perfekter PC für MMO`s der auch noch in 3-4Jahren reicht!
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 tray, 6MB, LGA775, 64bit
199,99 € 

ASUS P5N-E SLI, Sockel 775 nForce 650SLI, ATX (Board ist etwas älter, aber trotzdem hat es ein sehr gutes Preis LEistungs Verhältnis, könnt natürlich auch eines mit 680i oder 750i nehmen, die kosten aber 40-90 Euro mehr)
67,28 € 

Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Sockel 775(sehr leise, finde ich)
13,29 € 

2048MB DDR2 Corsair XMS2 CL 5, PC6400/800
38,92 € 

2048MB DDR2 Corsair XMS2 CL 5, PC6400/800
38,92 € 
Raidmax Midi-Tower Sagittarius silber/schwarz ohne Netzteil (oder anderes je nach Geschmack)
51,16 € 

ATX-Netzt.BE Quiet! Straight Power 550 Watt / BQT E5
73,25 € 

Club3D 8800GT, 512MB, NVIDIA Geforce 8800GT, PCI-Express(besser als 9600GT, Club3d hat derzeit die billigste, das Modell von XFX kostet ca. 150Euro, wahlweise auch eine mit 1GB Speicher)
113,42 € 

Samsung HD502IJ, 500GB, 16MB
55,99 € 

Samsung SH-S203D bulk schwarz 
21,89 €

Alles für ca 680Euro! (Preise von hardwareversand.de)


----------



## Tomaryk (7. Juni 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> lol du bist ja der größte oberboon den ich je gesehn hab!! nen 8400er kostet 150! nen 9300er der damit ungefähr vergleichbar ist kostet 200 man man man was du für vergleiche machst , informier dich mal junge!



Ich würde mal an deiner Stelle das Bild mal anschauen.
Dann wirst sofort sehen was er damit gemeint hat.

Der Intel E8500 hält locker mit dem schnellsten IntelQuad mit.
Er wollte einfach ein vergleich darstellen zwischen diesen CPU´s.

Ich selber hab den E8500 und damit bin ich besser bedient als mitm Quad.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juni 2008)

Jep, solange es sich um ein Spiel handelt, daß keine Quads unterstützt. Sonst würde dein 8500er selbst gegen einen 6600er im Standarttakt abstinken. Wie aussagekräftig der Benchmarkvergleich ist, ist für mich auch sehr fraglich. Google mal ein bisschen nach Crysis und Quadcore und die wirst andere finden. Nun könnte man natürlich wieder streiten, welche Firma, Zeitschrift oder what ever richtig gebencht hat, bzw. ob oben Crysis als Spiel, Demo oder ob in verschiedenen Patches gebencht wurde. Denn wie gesagt, wenn du googelst, wirst auch auf andere Ergebnisse treffen.


----------



## Zez (7. Juni 2008)

Klos, ich zitier deinen ersten Post an mich:

"Wenn er sagt, ich hätte keine geistige Reife und ich soll mit meinem Geschriebenen lieber meinen Mülleimer zumüllen, dann ist das bestimmt keine Beleidigung nein. *Wohingegen "Vollzonk" ja ach so schlimm ist*."

Was hast du mit dem fetten gemeint?
Ich habe nie auf Vollzonk angedeutet, oder mich auf es bezogen.
Daher dachte ich, das das die einzigste Beleidigung sei, die du gefunden hast (von dir) - das wiederlegte ich.


----------



## Kryos (7. Juni 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> lol du bist ja der größte oberboon den ich je gesehn hab!!



Da ich mich nicht grundlos beleidigen lasse, habe ich das mal dem Mod reported. Der Umgangston hier ist furchtbar.


----------



## Tikume (7. Juni 2008)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, zumal es hier ja nichtmal um ein emotionales Thema geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde also die erregten Gemüter hier bitten wieder zwei Gänge zurückzuschalten, sachlich zu bleiben und andere Meinungen eben auch zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Tomaryk (7. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, zumal es hier ja nichtmal um ein emotionales Thema geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oha ein Moderator in meiner nähe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glaria (7. Juni 2008)

OMG selten so was idiotisches gelesen....
Ihr redet hier über ein Spiel was evtl ende dieses Jahre rauskommt....
Die kommende Prozessorgeneration wird 8/16 Cores haben. Wen War ende diese Jahres keine quad unterstützt is das Spiel zum in die Tonne klatschen!
Multicore is die Zukunft! Wenn in spiel 2 Cores unterstützt biste mit 3 Cores Top drann.... 2 Fürs Game und 1 fürn rest (Windows TS Firefox und wass man sonnst noch so neben nem MMO benützt)
Mit der Taktfrequenz sind die Hersteller schon an er grenze angelangt. Leistungssteigerung gibt es nur noch über Multicore!
Das wissen auch die Spielehersteller.... und werden das auch sinnvoll nützen.

Generell wird War ein mmo sein... also man is nicht nur online um zu spielen sondern man is auch online wenn man nur im ICQ chattet, oder das Spiel is nur passive im Hintergrund... daher is ne Quad core einfach top! man minimiert das Game und chattet... da tut die ne Core 2 Duo schon sehr schwer...

Ich hatte mir vor paar Wochen nen neuen PC für AoC gekauft (gut is n System zum Übertakten)
Q9300 @ 4x3 Ghz
9600Gt @ 750 Mhz GPU 1050 Memory
4 gig 800er Ram

Das Komplette system hatte bei mir ohne gehäuse und DVDlaufwerk 700 Euro gekostet (incl 22" TFT)

Und wenn ich die Kollegen seh mit ihren Dual Cores.... das sind schon welten wenn die das game minimieren wollen!

Gut ich hab das System auch bissel desshalb gekaft weil ich 3d CAD Systeme benötige und man das volle quad unterstützung hat, aber man tut sich auch beim normalen arbeiten um einiges einfacher mit ner quad!

In dem Sinne... zahlt 50 Euro mehr und holt euch ne Quad... übertaktet diese und ihr seid zukunftssicher....
Aber so kurz vor ner neuen Graka und MB generation is so ne diskussion sinnlos!
Ich hatte mir ne Quad geholt und ich bin voll und ganz zufieden!
mfg 
Glaria


----------



## KennyKiller (7. Juni 2008)

Glaria schrieb:


> OMG selten so was idiotisches gelesen....
> Ihr redet hier über ein Spiel was evtl ende dieses Jahre rauskommt....
> Die kommende Prozessorgeneration wird 8/16 Cores haben. Wen War ende diese Jahres keine quad unterstützt is das Spiel zum in die Tonne klatschen!
> Multicore is die Zukunft! Wenn in spiel 2 Cores unterstützt biste mit 3 Cores Top drann.... 2 Fürs Game und 1 fürn rest (Windows TS Firefox und wass man sonnst noch so neben nem MMO benützt)
> ...


danke, du sprichst mir aus der Seele, sorry dass ich so "grob" war, aber es stimmt einfach nicht was er schreibt, Quad ist die Zukunft, Schluss Ende!

Tomaryk  	Geschrieben: Heute, 17:09

ZITAT(Doimli @ 7.06.2008, 14:40) *
lol du bist ja der größte oberboon den ich je gesehn hab!! nen 8400er kostet 150! nen 9300er der damit ungefähr vergleichbar ist kostet 200 man man man was du für vergleiche machst , informier dich mal junge!


Ich würde mal an deiner Stelle das Bild mal anschauen.
Dann wirst sofort sehen was er damit gemeint hat.

Der Intel E8500 hält locker mit dem schnellsten IntelQuad mit.
Er wollte einfach ein vergleich darstellen zwischen diesen CPU´s.

Ich selber hab den E8500 und damit bin ich besser bedient als mitm Quad.



Naja vllt jetz noch aber in 1Jahr kannst du deinen 2Kerner vergessen, auserdem hat dein 8500 2 mal 3,2Ghz, selbst wenn man beim Q9300(2,5Ghz) nur 2 Kerne hat im Spiel, aber im Hintergrund läuft ja noch icq,msn,Firefox vllt download und dann hat man nämlich nichmehr soviel Unterschied!


----------

